# Snake method question



## iceman6409 (Jul 20, 2018)

So I have an 18.5" Weber grill I normally use now for indirect grilling.  I have also tried twice now the snake method with charcoal.  My questions is generally speaking to get a nice 225-250 temp how would i build the snake?  Unfortunately the grill does not have a built in thermometer.  Do any of you get consistent numbers using a particular charcoal build?  I have been doing 2x2x1 rows.  Also let's say I am hitting around 300 give or take as an example.  Is there a way to bring the temperature down consistently to 225-250?  Thank you all in advance.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 20, 2018)

I'm guessing that's a Weber Kettle...  the round BBQ grill....  Not having one but I thought I read somewhere, you regulate air by closing the holes on the top lid...  build your snake and close down the top exhaust a bit..  the fire should cool off as the oxygen is reduced....  It may take 10-15 minutes to self regulate...  don't get in a hurry....
I think the bottom regulator is supposed to remain open at all times...


----------



## iceman6409 (Jul 20, 2018)

How would I get a thermometer reading?  I have a long stem analog thermometer to work with but nothing else at the moment


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 20, 2018)

I would suggest starting with two or three lit coals, going with the 221 method. Keep the bottom vent almost closed and once you get a clean burn going then adjust with the top vent if needed. Keep your wood chunks on the smaller size to avoid large spikes in temps. 

Chris


----------



## daveomak (Jul 20, 2018)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/VtfUnFecw6k?rel=0" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jul 20, 2018)

iceman6409 said:


> How would I get a thermometer reading?  I have a long stem analog thermometer to work with but nothing else at the moment


If you are close to a Walmart I’d suggest running over and picking up the $15 Expert Grill branded electronic probe. If you feel you can wait then order a decent dual probe digital thermometer. I own the ThermPro TP-08. That one isn’t terribly expensive and has been very accurate for me so far. The reason you want two probes is so that you can have one give a constant internal temp reading for your food and the other can monitor your cooking grate temp. Knowing the temp at food level is the only way to accurately adjust the temp of your pit. I don’t own a kettle grill but I know from reading posts of actual users that you want to control temps with your bottom vents whenever possible. Your top lid vent should be open and also be on the opposite side away from your heat source. That way it draws the heat across and over your food on the way out of your top vent. It’s the same concept as an offset smoker. I hope that helps.

George


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 20, 2018)

You will only be guessing without a therm at grate level. Even if you had a dome therm you need a good dual probe (minimum) therm- 1 in the meat and 1 at the grate. You simply need a good therm to know. Your long stem analog is going to be too frustrating.

You have vents that will dial in your desired temps even if you piled all of your coals up. But like Chris said, if you add a few lit briquettes to the end of your sake and start with the top and bottom vent wide open until you start nearing your desired temp then start closing down the bottom vent leaving the top one open wide still. Continue to make minute adjustments with the bottom vent only until you get stable temps. Always try to use the bottom vent only if you can. The top vent will work but avoid using that because you want airflow and clean smoke coming out and not lingering around getting stagnate and bitter on your food.


----------



## iceman6409 (Jul 20, 2018)

Ok so when getting close to desired temperature open the top vent wide open and close the bottom vent.  If too low then crack open the bottom vent until temperature has risen to desired temperature, correct?


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 20, 2018)

iceman6409 said:


> Ok so when getting close to desired temperature open the top vent wide open and close the bottom vent.  If too low then crack open the bottom vent until temperature has risen to desired temperature, correct?



Keep the top vent wide open. When your getting close to your desired temp(within 10-20*) start closing down the bottom vents. Once you reach your temps and have a good clean smoke going on then you can adjust the top vent if you need to. You'll still need to keep a close eye on your temps throughout the cook. The bottom vent will be your go-to for temp adjustment. The top vent is for subtle adjustments, and only to be used when you have a clean burning smoke going on. Remember it will take anywhere from 15 mins. to a half hour for the Kettle to stabilize when a vent adjustment is made. 

Chris


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 20, 2018)

Leave them BOTH open when just getting started, then as the temp rises close to desired cook temp (~5-10 degrees) close down the bottom vent only (about to where it is just cracked). Then wait and watch temps normalize at that setting. If it starts dipping below desired temp, open the bottom vent a tiny bit more.


----------



## wbf610 (Jul 20, 2018)

iceman6409 said:


> Ok so when getting close to desired temperature open the top vent wide open and close the bottom vent.  If too low then crack open the bottom vent until temperature has risen to desired temperature, correct?


Leave the top vent 100% open the entire time during the process.  Don’t close the bottom the whole way, or it will go out.  Start wide open on the bottom, and as you near temp, close it 1/2 way and watch the temp over the next 15 minutes.  If it stabilizes at your target temp, you are good.  Too hot, close it a little more, too cold, open a little.  Small adjustments each time, then give it time to adjust.  Once you figure out the setting on the bottom vent, you can start there each cook.

If you have chunks of wood on as well, temps will spike when they light off, don’t worry about that too much, unless it keeps climbing.


----------



## iceman6409 (Jul 20, 2018)

Beautiful.  Thank you everyone so far.  Love it


----------



## tropics (Jul 20, 2018)

It is really a shame you want info & do not want to share your location. Your location helps us help u
Richie


----------



## iceman6409 (Jul 20, 2018)

My apologies.  I am in Rochester, NY


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 20, 2018)

Burn a few loads of fuel doing nothing but taking notes on times, temps and vent closure.  After a couple of burns you'll have a really good idea of what does what, then mark the kettle and vent with lines to show how much opening gives which desired temp range.
Keywords: Temp Range
As long as you can maintain a relatively steady temp in say 225'-250' you're doing great.
Don't chase the dragon aiming for precise temps.


----------



## tropics (Jul 20, 2018)

iceman6409 said:


> My apologies.  I am in Rochester, NY



Please update your profile it is a big help Iceman Could be in Antarctica
You were given the best info get a good probe so you can check it with boiling water at your altitude 
I am doing a PR right now first time on a 22.5" kettle with the snake 
I have a mod for the 18.5" that is easy to make
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...on-the-18-5-weber-kettle.257214/#post_1653967
My first post on that what a prime rib.Stick around post some picks and get ready to be hooked on smoking LOL
Richie


----------



## iceman6409 (Jul 20, 2018)

Better?


----------



## tropics (Jul 20, 2018)

iceman6409 said:


> Better?


You are good lots of Weber users on here Thank You for helping us help you!
Right now I am adjusting vents only the bottom,I regulate my heat with that,1st time on the new kettle so it is a curve I will build slow an sear copy
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jul 20, 2018)

One thing I recommend is getting a good met probe I have Polders,Mavericks and Easy BBQ no links google them
Cook by the IT of the meat this is a learning curve.Hit your temp and you will have some of the best Q you ever had
Richie


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 20, 2018)

Indispensable items, a good dual probe thermometer for meat and grate temp monitoring and a handheld digital, instant read thermometer for double checking IT and probing for tenderness.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 20, 2018)

The link below is how Weber recommends controlling the temperature on their Weber Kettle cookers....

https://www.weber.com/US/en/blog/bu...ature-of-your-charcoal-grill/weber-29520.html

When all else fails, use the manufacturers recommendations....



Written by

Sean Mathy






How do you control the temp on your charcoal grill?

Many people think it's the amount of charcoal you use, but the answer lies with the air dampers. Adjusting the air dampers will increase or decrease your temperature. The more air going into the grill, the hotter the grill will get. The less air going into your grill, the cooler it will get.

Most of our charcoal grills have two dampers - a top lid damper and the dampers on your bottom bowl.

We suggest leaving the bottom dampers fully open and using the top lid damper to control the temperature. Factors such as the temperature outside, how windy it is, how clean (or dirty) your grill is and even the food you are grilling can affect the temperature of your grill, but these are the top lid damper settings we suggest to achieve different temperatures on your grill:

High heat (450-550°F) – *Fully open*

Medium heat (350-450°F) – *½ open*

Low heat (250-350°F) – *¼ open*

Low and slow/smoke zone (225-275°F) - *1/4 - 1/8 open* 

Off – *Fully closed*

Remember to keep the inside of your bowl and ash catcher clean to promote good air flow throughout your grill.  If those bottom dampers get clogged up it can affect the performance of your grill. Check out our simple tips for keeping your grill clean. 

The lid thermometer, if applicable, registers the overall ambient temperature of your grill. If your grill doesn't have a lid thermometer, you can use the ambient probe on our iGrill app-connected thermometer to register the temperature of your grill. 

If you haven’t already, check out our new Weber Briquettes here! The Chimney Starter and Lighter Cubes are a must for charcoal grills as well. Now that you are a certified charcoal grill expert, let the good times and smoke roll!


----------



## SonnyE (Jul 20, 2018)

Like Chile said, test runs. And a BBQ therm for grate and meat. (two probes) I use a ThermPro TP-08.
One point to remark on: The temperature will change from your tests when meat is introduced. The steam from the meat affects the temperature a lot.
I use my hood thermometer as an indicator of when my cook is getting done. When the meat is nearing done, the temperature will begin to rise.
You will learn this as you gain experience using your BBQ. But in between there may be some "ah, shoots". It's OK, just a part of learnin.
Once you are getting "perfection" with a particular cook, like ribs, butt roasts, chicken loads, or what have you, you'll have noticed the temperature swings with your monitoring device.
Have fun, BBQ is an adventure!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 20, 2018)

Oh Darn.  I thought this was about a new method and recipe for smoking rattlers.  Sorry...


----------



## SonnyE (Jul 21, 2018)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Oh Darn.  I thought this was about a new method and recipe for smoking rattlers.  Sorry...



Uhh, well you could ask the guys in the Texas area... < click here<


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 30, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Uhh, well you could ask the guys in the Texas area... < click here<


Thank you. I take a look around there.


----------

